# How to Mow my Lawn full of Clover without killing any Bees



## hoonyahman

I let my lawn grow longer than usual this year due to an enormous amount of Clover that has attracted hundreds of Bees.
Here's my dilemma: I need to mow the lawn but don't want to kill any Bees while doing so.
Is there a best time of day to accomplish this and keep these Bees safe.
Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Welcome to Beesource!


>> Is there a best time of day to accomplish this and keep these Bees safe.

After 'dark'.


----------



## beecole

hoonyahman said:


> I let my lawn grow longer than usual this year due to an enormous amount of Clover that has attracted hundreds of Bees.
> Here's my dilemma: I need to mow the lawn but don't want to kill any Bees while doing so.
> Is there a best time of day to accomplish this and keep these Bees safe.
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


I just mowed my lawn with clover. My clover tends to grow in large sections. What I do is mow around the clover sections coming close enough to scare them off the clover . I then continue to do this and then m,ow the area where I scared them off from. Takes a few extra passes, but it works well for me.


----------



## hoonyahman

Thanks for the quick reply and for your advice!


----------



## hoonyahman

Thanks for the quick reply and for your advice...my neighbors will just have to deal with a little noise after dark while I mow the Lawn.
Hopefully I will have a better harvest and can share more with them (that should keep them happy)


----------



## Hops Brewster

quite simple, very early in the morning or very late in the evening, when fewest bees are working.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome!


----------

